# Goat Milk Candles and lip balm????



## trailriding2dressage (Mar 25, 2010)

While searching for goat milk liquid soap, lotion and bar soap recipes I ran across someone selling 'home made' goat milk candles and lip balm....I love making candles and so I thought I'd look for a recipes.....but couldn't find any....then I looked for the lip balm; again, nothing...

Has anyone ever even heard of this???


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

I make candles using goat milk. But it's tricky. The best part was figuring it out! I can't really say I have any recipes because I am still making up some to work with! But my advice is to go look for candle making directions and see where you could substitute milk, separated cream, or something along those lines. Good luck!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I've never tried making either although I will be developing a recipe for lip balm. What is the point of using goat's milk in candles? :shrug:


----------



## pennylullabelle (Nov 22, 2009)

The fat is resilient and at the right ratio makes a good combo with waxes to make a hard long burning candle. But...yeah...it's tricky...lol because you can get what turns out to be the fat not combining properly with the waxes and oils and becoming lumps in the candle when the heat heats it and it curdles. Ewwww.....I want a creak seperater for Xmas so I can make it easier on myself!


----------

